# What is a good Driver Detection program??



## Wheely34 (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm looking for a program that I can use on newly formated computers that will detect and install drivers. I was thinking about Driver Genius. Is this a good one, or is there a better one out there? Thanks.


----------



## pican (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you try RadarSync ???

I hope this information can be useful for you.

Cheers
:wave:


----------

